# Filet Mignon & Sherry (Punta de Solomillo)



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

Tapa: 
Filet Mignon & Sherry 
Punta de Solomillo

For 2 :

2 filet mignon cut steaks 
3 large cloves garlic 
extra virgin olive oil 
1/2 glass of Sherry ( Fino - white wine )

1) have the butcher cut the steak in thick strips 
2) marinate in: salt, black, rose and green peppercorns, 1 garlic clove and Sherry for 2 hours
3) peel the garlic cloves and saute in olive oil in slivers
4) sear steak to your likeness and while you turn over the filet mignon, flambée in sherry and reduce liquid
5) note: if you prefer your filet mignon very rare as I do, take steak out and put on plate and cover to keep warm
6) reduce the liquid in the saucepan and finally; drizzle over steak on plate
7) serve with crusty bread and a velvety crianza red wine full bodied of choice 

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry, but I would never ruin that cut of meat by marinading it for 2 hours.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 7, 2012)

craig, have you ever bought a whole beef tenderloin? there's a good amount of pieces that aren't big enough to make into steaks after trimming, so i think this recipe is spot on for those pieces.

thanks, margi. copied and saved. garluc and sherry, with maybe some bay leaves is a classic combo.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

buckytom said:


> craig, have you ever bought a whole beef tenderloin? there's a good amount of pieces that aren't big enough to make into steaks after trimming, so i think this recipe is spot on for those pieces.
> 
> thanks, margi. copied and saved. garluc and sherry, with maybe some bay leaves is a classic combo.


 
Yes we have and I would not marinate the trimmings that long. Most often they go to a beef stir fry and only marinate for a short time.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 7, 2012)

you really need to try sherry and garlic (and bay) marinated beef, then. it's something special.

it even works as a stir fry. one of my favourite stir frys is steak kew, made with sherry matinated cubes of tenderloin, stir fried with with baby bok choy, small shiitakes, and shallots in a red wine, butter, ginger, and garlic gravy.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Margi!
I am diggin' your recipes so far. Thanks for posting and keep them coming!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 8, 2012)

*Tasting Tapas in Sevilla: Filet Mignon in Sherry*

For Craig and Princess Fiona,

Good Afternoon. Tasting tapas in Sevilla and its interpretation of cuisine as an esentially " social phenomenon " is what has made Sevilla one of the supreme exponents of the Tapa. Eating tapas is an integral part of everyday life here in the Iberian Peninsula. It is an art form with rules and ingredients all its very own since time memorial. Tapas recipes are redolent of the numerous cultures that have left their gastronomic footprints on not only Sevilla, however, all the major cities and towns and villages of this country. The result is Mediterranean cuisine and a touch of the flamenco in Sevilla and her province, Sevilla in southwestern Spain. 

This Tapas lifestyle, is echoed on a daily basis in the itineraries of this Peninsula and in Sevilla, the verb TAPEAR ( to eat tapas ) is normally accompanied by Sherry ( Fino ). The repertoire of dishes are a whole genre of culture, all their own.

The Filet Mignon in Sherry slices, were a Tapa we shared a couple of years ago, and I too, felt the same --- as I only liked my Filet Mignon blue rare with Bernaise ... However, the owner and Chef of Sol y Sombra, The Sun and the Shadow, a well recommended tavern for tapas --- was highly suggested to the couple who were standing next to us ... We had asked, that has wonderful aromas ... How is it ? ... so we took their recommendation ... and believe me, we were very pleasantly surprised and the Chef took great care, to keep it blue rare. 

I am quite flexible to most newly found combinations and tastes, however, only if the beef is blue rare ... I was assured. 

As I am more shellfish and cheese-holic, I was quite skeptical at first, however, it was a magic mouthful and I asked for the recipe ... So here, I posted it ... Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 8, 2012)

*For: Meandthem - Half Baked*

Thank you for your kind message. I shall ... Weekends are alot better as I have to work ! 

I shall take a look at your posts too. What are ur specialties ? 

M.C.


----------

